# Dryer Temps for Soccer Jerseys.



## Starfire (May 16, 2007)

Good Morning,

I am starting a big order of Soccer Jerseys today and I was wondering if anyone knows the correct dryer temp and belt speed for 100% polyester items. I don't want to scorch these suckers but I want the ink to cure.

Most of them are getting black ink but some get white ink.

Thanks for your time and assistance.

Starfire

p.s. I am using Plastisol ink.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Normal temp should work. Its always a good thing to test though.

Make sure you deposit a good amount of ink as the dye migration on 100% Poly is enormous, especially with the white ink. It is advised to use a Poly White yet normal white will work with enough ink. Might need to print-flash-print-flash-print to get enough coverage to stop/limit the migration (sublimation)


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, there is no general "setting" that works for every dryer made on the market. You will need to use a *temp gun* to check the ink and garment temps for the proper settings relevant to your dryer.








The Raytek MT-4 Infrared Temp Gun.

Note that synthetic materials like polyester and nylon get hot very fast in the dryer, so adjustments will need to be made. A good idea is to get some materials like what your going to be printing and test your dryers settings several times and keep track of those settings once you get it.

The more important issue is if your using a polyester material, the garment temps should never be over 360 degrees or bleeding will more than likely happen, especially on red and other colored garments.

This poses a challenge as the ink needs to be about *320* degrees, so temps and conveyor speeds are very important.

The materials rarely "*scorch*", thats a problem with cotton mostly so don't worry to much about that issue.


----------



## Starfire (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I do have a heat gun so I will keep a close eye. I just ordered some new white ink for the job. 

Proceeding with caution!

scott


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Good luck and let us know how they turn out


----------

